# Carhartts and vinyl heat press



## FarmerLarry (Sep 11, 2009)

Does Carhartt brand of shirts have a coating on them preventing heat press vinyl to stick. Got a customer wants carhartts with their logo.

Thanks

Larry


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Does the tag say that is it water proof or water resistant? 

If it does, then you may have difficulty applying to it. There are ways to try and remove the coating, but you risk damaging your jacket.


----------



## FarmerLarry (Sep 11, 2009)

It will be on their t shirts clothing


----------



## adivito (Aug 25, 2006)

The t-shirts your are most likely good to go, the jackets are another story we always recommend embroidery on those.


----------

